# My 2 gallon hex emersed setup



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a 2G hex that was used to hold a pictus catfish long enough till I could find him a tank and I upgraded him. Well this morning the bottom trim and top trim broke (leaked...) so I decided to fix it and turn it in an emersed setup. I just finished setting up the pump and spray bar...so the tank is getting done.....I have eco complete on hand, and **might** have a few plants on hand..... I plan on making this look as natural\pretty as possible and plan to maybe add some inhabitants(non fish!)


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

i like your clawed frog, how big is she?
pics?***


----------

